# Age when pigeon chicks fly?



## Lynnette (Dec 12, 2004)

hello again...

I am asking so many questions and really value the answers.. Just one thing at present...could someone please tell me at what age I can expect that the chicks will attempt flight? 

Lynnette


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They can start flying anywhere between 6 to 8 weeks of age. They should have plenty of time to practice before that within the confines of their loft. I had a few that started flying a little sooner.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Lynnette, 

The chicks may even start practising using their wings by "helicoptering" in one spot at around 3.5-4 weeks old. They will usually start by doing this before any attempt at an actual flight to gain muscle strength and for exercize


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Put them on the floor and they will start dancing and flapping their wings. It is one of the most precious sights in rearing pigeons. They hop on one foot and then the other. We also will let them practice by holding them about a foot or so from a counter and let them fly from our hands. They pick it up fast.

maggie


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

High Treesa,
I was surprised to hear that pigeon chicks fly between 6 and 8 weeks from birth!! Pichon, a chick born on my balcony flew away exactly on his 36th day from birth. He hadn't done any practising at least I never saw him do any. I'm now wondering if he left us too early. Gladys


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pisciottano said:


> High Treesa,
> I was surprised to hear that pigeon chicks fly between 6 and 8 weeks from birth!! Pichon, a chick born on my balcony flew away exactly on his 36th day from birth. He hadn't done any practising at least I never saw him do any. I'm now wondering if he left us too early. Gladys


Hi Gladys,

My domestics usually start practice flying by the fourth week, but we don't actually let them out to fly until they are 6 to 8 weeks of age. They do fly pretty well by then.


----------

